# Guns, How fast can you loose your right to ownership.



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Hi guys.

Came across this and thought I would share it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that new guy....


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing man


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT OAC...I remember a guy by that name on here a while back.....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep--people around here don't believe me when I tell them about this video.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

All joking aside by me. I didn't have time earlier to watch. I am so PO'd right now. How could someone do this to an elderly woman let alone fellow Americans ! This is where the term "jackbooted thugs come from. Please folks, support the NSSF,NRA and VOTE for your rights !


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

How can they get away with that?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You sure would find an ambulance chasing lawyer stepping up to help these people.......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there a lawsuit against NOPD or the state yet? Looks like a slam dunk case to me..... What is next? Maybe they will tell me what I can and can't watch on TV.... oh wait they do that already..... Maybe what I listen to on the radio.... oh wait they do that already..... I can tell you one thing is certain, governments loathe freedom and ours can not wait to abolish the first two rights given to us!

I do vote. I am not a member of the NRA.... but I will be tomorrow. Thanks for the video.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Isn't it amazing you never hear these kind of stories on the main stream news media.....the media is just as corrupt as the politicians, they're all in bed together.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Guys that know me thank you for the welcome, for those that do not Welcome to PT







.

I agree it is amazing this was not allowed to reach the public through normal ways. But then who is in control, I have always thought WE were, WE being you and I.

Most, if not some of you are aware of the things happening between our government and other goverments forming a world government that will over ride our right to bear arms. It is happening now and will continue to. Just like in the video your rights mean nothing to those who have been given the right to take it away.

What would you do ?	If a band of government thugs came to your house and demanded you hand over your guns ? Most I think would hand them over...some would hand over what is obvious keeping a few and some like me would be arrested and still loose my guns.

I know guys that say I would hide them...well then you are the outlaw and if you are found you are even in deeper do do.

So as soo many have said here...keep your eyes open and do somthing now to protect your rights !

One thing is the current so called leaders. It is easy to say vote the bums out...but who are they ? Do not be a sheep.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I totally agree Brian. Sorting out the bums is tough but so is the homework before you vote. Sitting on your a## and doing nothing gets good results...for the anti's ! Glad to see you here and miss your wit buddy.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The trouble I saw with that was that once you're standing there with AR's pointed at your head it's too late to do anything but fight it later.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember the aftermath of Katrina well. Did the police have the right? Of course not! See what happened here as a result.

But, that's not the end of it. The battle rages today. Here's a piece that was published a few weeks ago.

However, in yet another recent case, a judge ruled the opposite, so we are in for appeals now.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW! Judge Malcolm actually shows a remarkable respect for the Constitution as it was written. Hopefully nobody gets to him to "change his mind". Good for you Judge Malcolm and it's good to know there's still a shimmer of hope.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The shimmer from some, will be the glint off the front lens of their scopes; right before others brains leave their dumb assuming bodies. Can anyone remember Patrick Henry? Every freedom has a price, they quickly forget some still are willing to donate quite freely and with a vengeance never imagined. I predict a lack of new volunteers for gun collecting. Can you imagine light grain bullets at 3750fps hitting say the shoulder or legs? And one of them looking at their newly configured buddy and thinking he then wants to continue? No geneva conventions here buddy. Sorry for the graphics--for those who dont know me I speak my mind regardless, its the first (1st) remember? I try to stay away from subjects as was posted for the topic here, because my blood boils and I get carried away--almost wanting a preemptive strike.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for those Glen. What has happened to some of the southern states lately ? They're going liberal on everyone and that's scary. Kudos to the judge who made the right decision. Those folks are anti until they need defending or are they going to give their attackers a big hug and tell them they forgive em ? Idiots in charge scare the bejesus out of me anymore.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All I have to say is read this book; Oren's War

I believe its coming in the next 15-20 yrs and yes I vote and I do my homework, but like here in Ariz we voted no Martin Luther King day and guess what, we have a Martin Luther King day.

And they say third world countries goverments are corrupt !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well we all better do our part (vote) and hope for a correction in this Country's direction. If there is not a change in this Country's leadership, we've only begun to see our rights confiscated and this Country, as we know and love it, destroyed.

_"__The nine most terrifying words in the English language are, 'I'm from the government and I'm here to help.'"_
Ronald Reagen


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just like old Uncle Ted said the other day "The Obama administration is wiping their a** with the Constitution" and I believe he is absolutely right !


----------

